

Using = Considered Harmful (or, What’s Wrong With =) - telemachos
http://yehudakatz.com/2010/08/21/using-considered-harmful-or-whats-wrong-with/

======
bitboxer
Somehow the title is wrong. Maybe bad escaping of ">" ?

Original Title: Using >= Considered Harmful (or, What’s Wrong With >=)

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Was I the only one expecting some sort of rant about how the assignment
operator, and therefore imperative languages, are 'harmful'? :)

~~~
vijaydev
me too.. expecting how we shd do, if nil == a, instead of if a == nil and
those kinda stuff!

